# The Fighting Tigers of Veda



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

In the last few weeks I have been planning a new army as I have currently used Eldar for the last 8 years. I wanted something different and I remembered a friend who often used marines that looked like leopards, or marines in spots. I however always preferred tigers so a force of them would look good. After posting a question about it on heresy I was directed to this site (thank you Varakir, this was a big help): 

www.fightingtigersofveda.com

So my new plan is to collect an effective marine force on a budget of 30 pounds a month. Starting this month however I had 40 pounds extra thanks to my upcoming birthday (I am sure more will come this week). So this month on the budget I bought the codex, leaving me with 12 pounds next month and the treat money was spent on a commander and his command squad.

Work has just been started and updates will be posted as soon as possible so here are a few pictures I have taken recently (hope they turn up)

View attachment 8080


View attachment 8081



one is a picture of myself and the other is of this months purchases. Enjoy until next time!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking forward to this.

I have seen the site in your link before and thought about doing this Chapter, but as I paint animal prints on my Slaanesh CSM I decided to pass.

It will be nice to see them happening. Good luck.:victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to be of help mate, will be following this to see how they work out


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

ha tiger men sounds a bit like a knock off of Thunder Cats.








but yea it should be cool. oh you should make a thunder hammer terminator squad and call them thundercats. anyways did you see the painted tiger head terminator i posted on your other thread.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

lol you should make your HQ Liono and give him a powerfist or ligtningclaw shaped like a tiger claw, then give him a power sword.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't help but look at the tiger print and think of the Cincinnati Bengals. Some of you will know, for the others ... as with all Ohio teams, they suck. Cleveland Browns, Suck; Cleveland Indians, Suck; Cincinnati Reds, Suck; Indianapolis Colts, Not Suck ... WHY? No attachment to Ohio.

Not to say it is a bad idea ... go for it, I think it could turn out very cool.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

After much work the first fighting tiger is ready for action! Presenting Kashatriya (captain) Gurav Chopra (I apologize for the quality of the image but the camera is shoddy at best):

View attachment 8097


View attachment 8098


View attachment 8099


View attachment 8100


View attachment 8101


Gurav Chopra was painted in basecoats only. A black undercoat spray was applied before the greaves, helmet, backpack and shoulderpads were painted in a few coats of Blazing Orange. All metal details were painted in boltgun metal with the iron halo in shining gold. The stripes were painted in chaos black.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I like what you have so far... looks pretty good.+Rep


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Working hard today I have managed to create the first 2 members of the Singh (command) squad. I have painted Tiger of Savitri (apothecary) Bagheera and Company Champion Rama.

View attachment 8112


View attachment 8113


View attachment 8114


View attachment 8115


View attachment 8116


On the poses I am unsure of the apothecary's since it looks like he is doing the robot dance on his knees. The champion looks fine and I even managed to print his name on the scroll on the combat shield. However I may go over that again to make it more defined. The last picture shows how big the force is currently but hopefully 2 veterans armed with flamers will be making their way on to this page in the near future. See you then!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice start mate, the orange is very crisp. The black however looks really flat in the pictures - have you done any highlighting?

The problem with black is it can look unpainted without highlights and it looks like the model isn't finished, though it's also a pain to highlight


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks great bro, can't wait to see more. I've been to the site on your link myself, its an awesome place, glad to see the Tigers any time. ^_^


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I understand and will try to brush more black on future models. I certainly hope the orange is crisp since I applied 3 coats of the stuff!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I understand and will try to brush more black on future models. I certainly hope the orange is crisp since I applied 3 coats of the stuff!


Are you applying different shades? Also, what color are you priming the miniatures? I'd almost suggest priming them white and working up the oranges first. Then using several coats of thin chaos black wash to darken down the black areas. Not only would this leave you natural highlights, it would make the oranges a lot brighter.

I must say I love the tiger stripes  Its a fantastic idea!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would do something along those lines but my painting ability is limited to say the least. Since the majority of the model is black I thought a black undercoat would be better.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the theme +Rep


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

First I would like to apologize for the delay. Being the week I now find myself bogged down with work. Now that is bye the bye so I present my 2 veterans who are both armed with flamers:

View attachment 8211


View attachment 8212


View attachment 8213


View attachment 8214


View attachment 8215


In these pair I have done a few different things. I swapped the meltagun on the frame for a friend who had a second flamer for me. Sadly it was a IG flamer and no matter how much it was filed it would not fit snugly in his hands. Luckily I had a spare arm with a chainsword that I modelled whilst the guy cradles his flamer. For fun I showed a picture of the entire command squad at the moment to show the entire unit together (the banner bearer will come soon).

In painting wise I also did a few changes. I undercoated these models in white and painted the entire model black. If they do not turn up dark enough then I blame the camera.

I also present a plan as to what is being bought over the months:

October: 2 tactical squads

November (Early): Whirlwind

January (Late): Sternguard veterans

February: Devastators and Razorback

March: Vindicator

April (Early): Razorback

June (Late): 2 Rhinos

July: Razorback

I aim to have the army completed by August. I have some months missed out because I have to study for upcoming exams and thus new items will be disrupted.

I will be back soon hopefully!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Work on the tigers continues at a slow pace. However today I was able to aquire 20 pounds which has gone on a razorback. However this may not be seen for a couple of weeks. Hold on until then.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I apologize for delays but by the weekend the banner bearer will be ready for action. Your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My new news is that the banner bearer is done meaning that the squad is now complete! The bad news for me is just another 30 tiger marines and 7 tanks to paint. Enough winging from me. Here is the new pics:

View attachment 8330


View attachment 8331


View attachment 8332


View attachment 8333


View attachment 8334


The banner design is inspired by sergeant squad markings. They have to have a paw print on the right shoulder pad in place of stripes. Therefore a big paw would look interesting as well as be simple. The stripes were added because the paw print alone looked a bit bleak by itself. 

That is it for the tigers for the time being. I will be back hopefully in a couple of weeks showing off some more work.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The tigers are back. However some problems have arised during this week invloving my camera being broken and a cash flow problem (as in I am not getting any) so the proposed tac marines have still not been purchased so I will wait. However I did get my razorback from order so all is not bad. Work has began on it and it has been sprayed white since it is mostly orange, not black like the infantry and it seems easier painting orange on white than black.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Pretty nice work.
But um, why does the Captain have a Power Sword with his Storm Bolter?
For the same points you get a Lightning Claw, which, without a second weapon for the sword, is flat out better.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Quick correction. That captain has a relic blade. Otherwise I would have taken a plasma pistol to give extra attacks. I would go for a SS but I cannot be bothered with extensive conversion work and the storm bolter is dead cheap to add a little extra fire power to the force.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aah fair enough, just gotta make that clear to your opponent


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Huzzah! I got a new working camera. So here are some long overdue pictures of my first razorback: Man eater 6!

View attachment 8915


View attachment 8916


View attachment 8917


View attachment 8918


View attachment 8919


On the way soon should be the first set of tactical marines, known as tigers of rudra.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking good if you are willing to spend some extra time on painting your tanks you should highlight the orange and maybe get a stippling brush and use it to make the edges of the stripes look rougher (its just a random idea as the rough bristles wont give out a rough line but a broken up line that could really help). And also when taking photos have you tried setting up a area that has 2 sheets of white plastic of paper set up on right angles and setting the camera down on something or a tri-pod if you have one. Otherwise this is really great.


----------

